# Photo Forum



## New England Moments (Mar 24, 2008)

Not a Huge Place, but Comfy... Covers all Genres of Photography..
Forum less than 2 Weeks old.. Take a Look/ take your Shoes off at
N.E.M.s Place..

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://nemsplace.forumsland.com


   I am a member here at the Photo Forum, and not trying to sway anyone away, just another alternative for the Serious or even the  Beginner in  Photography....
[/FONT]


----------



## New England Moments (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow...  31 Views, Did anyone look at the Forum lol...


----------



## RKW3 (Mar 25, 2008)

It looks like a nice site, so I registered (just waiting for admin activation).

It would be nice to have two photo sites to browse.


----------



## New England Moments (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks RKW3...

   Not Trying to Steal anyone away from here, after all , I am a member also...

    its just another alternative , small in scale, but comfy lol..


----------

